# Went up the back of one of the new Skodas today...



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

....Jam and sponge everywhere!!!

...I'll get me coat...


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

Taxi for one!!! :lol:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, I heard that this happened in eccles and a tart was driving it and doing donuts a trifle too quickly without an eclair in the world on garibaldi tyres when she hit some icing and it ended in tiers!

(Boom boom face)


----------

